# Visit Canon.com back in 1996.



## RLPhoto (Apr 18, 2015)

This was a cool little resourse to visit websites back in the early internet. Want to see what the press release for the original D30 was? Check it out, and reflect on how much personal digital imaging has changed... Even though I still have a D30.

http://web.archive.org/web/20001007140700/http://www.usa.canon.com/press/051700a.html

If you see an old canon camera you used, link it and we can revel in its antiqued glory.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool site. Thanks for sharing.

BTW it is not 1996 but June 21st, 2000 when they made that Canon site snap shot 
And 2000 was the year when Canon introduced the EOS D30.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (May 1, 2015)

"Image data is stored on CompactFlash cards, permitting the storage of up to approximately 12 pictures on a 16MB card when shooting in the “Large/Normal” mode."

Wow! That's impressive! 

Thanks for bringing that up! It's fun to go way back every now and then!

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## dolina (May 1, 2015)

Slow rumor day... must go back in time to hopefully find rumors... ;D

Gifted my 10D some time back.

http://web.archive.org/web/20030305195441/http://www.usa.canon.com/templatedata/pressrelease/03_feb_eos_10d.html


----------



## Bennymiata (May 1, 2015)

The site doesn't appear to go back to late 1967 when I got my first Canon SLR, an FT QL with the 50mm 1.8.
I was 13 (or just about).


----------

